# bill hayes hts says hello to a pigeon



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Shot at 22 foot
1"×8.5" single theraband gold
draw 43"
9.5mm steel


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

where are the pics you can't have a kill thread without pics,that's like a UFO sighting without video :angrymod: :rofl:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Forgot to ad pic


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry all still trying to get the hang of it


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> where are the pics you can't have a kill thread without pics,that's like a UFO sighting without video :angrymod: :rofl:


No need to get angry on him 

Nice shot!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Bigron, You got a perfect avatar for that statement! That is very funny LOL. Hey James west good shot thanx for the pic, looks like you got it right below the head?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

James West said:


> Sorry all still trying to get the hang of i


maybe there was a UFO after all :rolling:

i was only joking with you,never take me seriously,i'm just a smart a55 :neener:


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks bigron can't believe I forgot to attach pic


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

James West said:


> Thanks bigron can't believe I forgot to attach pic


your new here it won't take long to get up to speed,i still can't post pics on here because i suck at computers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting! Now on to the next one ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Good shooting my friend...yup good eats as well..~AKAOldmiser


----------

